# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  دعاء اليوم الثلاثون من شهر رمضان

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دعاء اليوم الثلاثين من شهر رمضان

عن ابن عَبَّاسٍ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و آله:

"  اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيَامِي فِيهِ بِالشُّكْرِ وَ الْقَبُولِ عَلَى مَا  تَرْضَاهُ وَ يَرْضَاهُ الرَّسُولُ، مُحْكَمَةً فُرُوعُهُ بِالْأُصُولِ،  بِحَقِّ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ الطَّيِّبِينَ الطَّاهِرِينَ "1.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم آمين   . . .
جزاااااااااك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك  . .
                        	*

----------

